# **Important** SPAM



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Due to the recent Spam outbreak the Forum Staff is having a bit of a hard time keeping up mostly because of the overwhelming amount of reported spam posts which sometimes gets reported several times and makes it difficult for us to sort things out; who's been banned and who didn't yet.

To help us out and as it was suggested *here* earlier, after reporting a spam post, please post "reported" to let other members know that it's been reported and help diminish the quantity of double or triple reported spam that we need to sort through in the Admin Lounge.

To make matters worst, there are now spammers that send spam via Private Messaging resulting that we got some of those Spam-PM that got reported several times for the same spammer.

To help reduce the number of double & triple PM spam report for the same spammer, here's a list that have already been banned, so you don,t have to report them again:

aOrJhER
AqE2i1zn
Paraparaumuau
Parliamentaryfl
secondj
sportingKw
sSxtyPk
StrasbourgJV

_*Admins:* please try to update this list in alphabetical order_

Thank you everyone for your help


----------

